# What Would You Have Done In



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*I**f you were around in 1919*​*(just before prohibition started)*​*and came upon the following poster.........*​







​I mean seriously, Would *you *quit drinking?​


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I would do some shots of this:


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you kidding? I don't drink but after looking at those women I might start!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I think every liquor manufacturer should have this picture as part of their advertising.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AZthunderations said:


> I think every liquor manufacturer should have this picture as part of their advertising.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

So thats how drinking started.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes. But ya'll must remember that IF you insisted on drinking even after Prohibition, you would very likely have been faced with these 2 ....








*This, indeed, presents a difficult choice.*


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Yes. But ya'll must remember that IF you insisted on drinking even after Prohibition, you would very likely have been faced with these 2 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that difficult really!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yes. But ya'll must remember that IF you insisted on drinking even after Prohibition, you would very likely have been faced with these 2 ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that difficult really!








[/quote]

Hmmm - wait - could it be the mystery guest standing off to the right - is that Eric?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hmmm - wait - could it be the mystery guest standing off to the right - is that Eric?


No - actually - Sheriff T. has her well oiled barrels trained on the Hawk .... the notoriously dangerous Wolfwood Kate









Brrrrr.....gives me shivers just thinking about the encounter


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm laughing so hard














and I have nothing to add.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Prohibition was really rough for those hardened women. Wolfwood Kate and her pardner in crime, Wolfwood Whatsername, took matters into their own hands. Sheriff Ricochet Rick and Deputy Doxie Dogg spent the rest of their careers looking for those two law breakin bodice barren biddies bodies.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

maybe that's why dogs became man best friend. they just love to see ya no matter what.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Other then at this group picture, these lovely ladies (SHUDDER) were almost always seen with their husbands no matter what terrible thing they were participating in. As a matter of fact, the husbands were standing right behind the cameraman when this photo was taken. The reason a husband attended all the functions with the wife was so that he didn't have to kiss her goodbye.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

AZthunderations said:


> Other then at this group picture, these lovely ladies (SHUDDER) were almost always seen with their husbands no matter what terrible thing they were participating in. As a matter of fact, the husbands were standing right behind the cameraman when this photo was taken. The reason a husband attended all the functions with the wife was so that he didn't have to kiss her goodbye.
























FUNNY, but shame on you cruel!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

ember said:


> Other then at this group picture, these lovely ladies (SHUDDER) were almost always seen with their husbands no matter what terrible thing they were participating in. As a matter of fact, the husbands were standing right behind the cameraman when this photo was taken. The reason a husband attended all the functions with the wife was so that he didn't have to kiss her goodbye.
























FUNNY, but shame on you cruel!!

[/quote]

Have you seen the original picture?
The one that didn't make it to print for the ad???











C'mon.... you had to know this was coming????? LOL

MaeJae


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I still would have been in the Navy, drinking, and avoiding ugly women like that!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh God this is funny, that women on the left with her arm up is quite the looker. (I think she is a women). If they want to be kissed they should rethink that whole liquor thing


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

What would I do? Become an alcoholic!








(And count my blessings!)

Mike


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't imagine any of them looking like a 6, let alone a 10 at 2 AM even with a snoot full. I'd hide under the table at "Last Call".


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Start drinking, start riding bulls, broncs, playing Russian Roulette, catching Rattle Snakes, anything that might be risky and reduce my chances of winding up with one of those beauties!! Some of those have to be guys right? Scary!! (The one on the left looks like Winston Churchill!)

Maybe this is when grass was invented and drugs all of a sudden had a new meaning! It could be!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

AZthunderations said:


> Other then at this group picture, these lovely ladies (SHUDDER) were almost always seen with their husbands no matter what terrible thing they were participating in. As a matter of fact, the husbands were standing right behind the cameraman when this photo was taken. The reason a husband attended all the functions with the wife was so that he didn't have to kiss her goodbye.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Other then at this group picture, these lovely ladies (SHUDDER) were almost always seen with their husbands no matter what terrible thing they were participating in. As a matter of fact, the husbands were standing right behind the cameraman when this photo was taken. The reason a husband attended all the functions with the wife was so that he didn't have to kiss her goodbye.
























FUNNY, but shame on you cruel!!

[/quote]

Have you seen the original picture?
The one that didn't make it to print for the ad???











C'mon.... you had to know this was coming????? LOL

MaeJae








[/quote]
MaeJae, you just keep getting better and better!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Oh God this is funny, that women on the left with her arm up is quite the looker. (I think she is a women). If they want to be kissed they should rethink that whole liquor thing


I do believe thats "Aunt Bea" from the Andy Griffith show...


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I'm laughing so hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO! And I sure needed a good laugh today.









Jana


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Oh God this is funny, that women on the left with her arm up is quite the looker. (I think she is a women). If they want to be kissed they should rethink that whole liquor thing


I do believe thats "Aunt Bea" from the Andy Griffith show...
[/quote]

No. She didn't wear glasses.

Mike


----------

